# What is >>Moz/4.0 (MSIE 6.0; WinNT 5.1; FDM( SV1))



## __Virus__ (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi all,

Just would like to know what the following means:

Moz/4.0 (MSIE 6.0; WinNT 5.1; FDM)

Moz/4.0 (MSIE 6.0; WinNT 5.1; SV1)

MSIE 5.5; WinNT 5.0; Installed by Symantec Package)

What does fdm, sv1 and Instaled by Symantec Package mean and stand for and what is the diff between FDM and SV1?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 7, 2005)

installed by symantec package prob means its been installed as a by product of some other installation made by symantec (the norton guys)


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 7, 2005)

yup prolly expected, wanted to know what is fdm and sv1 its really really important


----------



## kalpik (Dec 8, 2005)

These are browser referers. These identify your browser and operationg system to websites. (Didi u ever come across a site that says "opens in IE only". This is what identifies your browser as firefox!). MSIE is for internet explorer, FDM is Free Download Manager. Have no idea about SV1.


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 8, 2005)

tthanks for your answer. I wonder why did this FDM came in browser identification and could you please explain under braces phrase again?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 8, 2005)

Lol .. Here are more : 

```
MSIE 6.0
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; CHWIE_NO70; SV1)

MSIE 6.0
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)

MSIE 6.0
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; InfoPath.1)

MSIE 6.0
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows 98; FunWebProducts) Netscape/8.0.4

MSIE 6.0
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.2; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; FDM)

compatible Mozilla/5.0
Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; PPC Mac OS X; en) AppleWebKit/416.11 (KHTML, like Gecko) Safari/416.12

MSIE 6.0
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; FunWebProducts; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)

MSIE 6.0
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; FIPID-{2qOVyZ68twxI{2w502zLnIR0M813598632)

MSIE 6.0
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.2; WOW64; SV1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322)
```

Hmmm.. Those were some of the visitors on my site today ..  What I gather is some BHOs also shows up in Useragent listing .. Like Funwebproducts, FDM , StumbleUpon .. .Net CLR = Net common language runtime assembly .. It will be visible for IE only .. 

On a different note, I can see FireFox visitors increasing day by day .. wth is happening .. :-ss


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 8, 2005)

FireFox is on fire and the fire's spreading   oh, wats this ? IE is burning ? (prolly a CD burn of IE for backup purposes )

BTW , how does the server know this stuff  ?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 8, 2005)

Its called UserAgent string and its given in HTTP requests by the browser to the server ..


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks wasnt_me. Got a small doubt still. Y wud fdm's and bho's will be listed in browser identifications, i mean there are lots of other things to be taken care of. Morever, what i badly need is SV1. And y wud fdm b listed in the identification part.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 9, 2005)

Lol.. . That compelled me to a Google and guess I found what it means .. Check this ...

Btw .. Just saw this :


```
MSIE 7.0b
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0b; Windows NT 5.1; Maxthon)
```
Maxthon works on 7 too ..? Cool ..


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 16, 2005)

After some researching finally seem to have got it. SV1 is an update to user agent string. SV1 indicates that the user is using IE with  SP2. SV1 stands for Security version 1..pooff thank god.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 16, 2005)

*blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2004/09/02/224902.aspx
this

by batty, had already answered that...


----------

